# pride and joys



## odds&sods (Jul 13, 2008)

thought I would post up a pic of two of my favorite bikes.

the orange one is a more cusomized replica of my own BMX modified sting ray I had as a kid. I built it up using a '76 scrambler frame. The blue one is a modified '78 hornet bmx. I took one inch out of the seat tube to raise the bottom bracket for longer cranks. then replaced the "s" shape down tube with a strait tube. I also removed the kickstand mount as well. both have Schwinn diamond cranks Ashtabula forks and Preston Petty rear fenders. both are examples of how my friends and I rolled back in the day. 






If you have a bmx pride and joy post it up!


----------



## MartyW (Jul 13, 2008)

Very Nice! That reminds me of my childhood bikes also


----------



## odds&sods (Aug 14, 2008)

I also like monoshocks. 










and sometimes I flog them around.


----------



## flat black kustoms (Feb 7, 2009)

*I See No Photo's !*

What photo's do you speak of ?


----------



## odds&sods (Mar 8, 2009)

There I fixed them for you.


----------



## MBlue6 (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is a Matthews I used to own. I picked it up at an auction and saved it from being scraped. Matt


----------

